# Visiting Temples of False Gods While on Vacation



## Quatchu (Jan 28, 2013)

Several years back me and my wife lived in South Korea while there we would do the tourist thing in our spare time and visit some of the historic Buddhist temples that are there. We also traveled to Taiwan and Japan, and visited several Taoist, and Buddhist temples as well Shinto Shrines. We since then have becomes more strong in our faith and have entered the Reformed tradition. My wife asked me recently if in hindsight as Christians if we should have been visiting those places, we never worshiped anything as we saw it as false religion we went because they were important cultural sites with beautiful architecture. So is a sin for Christians visit temples of false Gods?


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 28, 2013)

No.To us they are no gods, just sites of cultural and historic interest. I've been to a few Roman Catholic churches and grottos in France and Spain.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 28, 2013)

Having in the past visited temples in Vietnam, Singapore etc,I personally am convicted it is wrong.
So much so, that I think the same of Cathedrals in the UK,whether Anglican or RC. To stroke the belly of Buddha
for luck and put a coin through his navel,is equalled by paying for candles to light in a meaningless gesture,or trinket stalls
selling their wares within a place of worship. Our Lord made a whip of cords to cleanse the temple. The eyes are a door to the soul,
and the 2nd commandment has brought me to shut them to these vain imaginations of men. I dont think that makes me anyway culturally deficient.
Let every man exercise his own conscience.


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 28, 2013)

you can visit, no ham sandwiches in the presence though.


----------



## hammondjones (Jan 28, 2013)

Good question. 
I think discernment is the best answer. I've been to Europe (including Rome) and to all the cathedrals on the 'circuit'. I tend to view those places historically, without much religious association, largely because they are almost always empty.

On the other hand, when my wife and I were in Potosi, Bolivia, we felt compelled to not enter the mines there because of the ongoing practice of offerings made to El Tio (basically Satan).


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 28, 2013)

When I was a child living in Thailand, my parents took us to a Buddhist temple where a highly venerated golden statue of Buddha was on display, but you had to remove your shoes and enter the room it was in on your knees. We were nominal Methodists then, and did so without hesitation. Should a Christian do that?


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 28, 2013)

Brad you bring up a good point. Taking off ones shoes is basically a sign of respect acknowledging it as a holy place. It goes from passive observance to participation.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 28, 2013)

An idol is nothing.

I take my son, 8, in order to show him false religion. I take potential missionaries to places (mosques) to help them feel the burden of how oppressive false religions are.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 28, 2013)

You can go to observe and learn from the foolishness, but you shouldn't get caught up in admiring it. I wouldn't want to go just to be awed, but might be interested in the historical and cultural aspects.

When Paul landed in Athens, he went around noticing the idols and pagan temples. But he didn't stand and soak in their majesty. He was thinking about how lifeless they were compared to the living Creator.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 28, 2013)

Taking shoes off is often just a general show of politeness and not worshipful reverence. In many cultures, it is common to take off shoes before entering private homes, too.


----------

